# PB OHIO bass



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

24" on a Rico in 2' of water wieghed just over 7lbs on a real boga grip.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

damn, tournament bass!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!! and WOW!!!!! Holly wow!!!!

Well done NewBreed!!! How was that fight?

What's a RICO?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy crap that's a monster bass for Ohio and huge anywhere else! What did you catch him on?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rico= very expensive (yet worth every penny) pop-r. Nice fish!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Rico= very expensive (yet worth every penny) pop-r. Nice fish!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah I just looked them up , $22 at bass pro shops.... are they made out of gold? They don't look any functionally different then a $6 Popper..?

Beautiful looking lure though, if I ever got one, Id be hard pressed to fish with it, for fear of losing it or damaging it.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice fish. That thing is huge!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Good God man. That is a fish of a lifetime!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Govbarney said:


> Yeah I just looked them up , $22 at bass pro shops.... are they made out of gold? They don't look any functionally different then a $6 Popper..?
> 
> Beautiful looking lure though, if I ever got one, Id be hard pressed to fish with it, for fear of losing it or damaging it.


Cheaper at tackle warehouse, the big difference is in the shape of the mouth and the way it "spits/sprays" rather than "pops". Smallmouth really love them...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Great bass. That pig looks like it has a belly full of marbles too!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Whooooooooa!!!!!


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

What a monster!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow....nice. I saw the post title of PBbass and got mildly excited. Thought it might be a newbie catching a nice 3-4 lb bass, which is still great. I got really excited when I saw the author of the thread was NewBreedFishing, a bass expert....and I wasn't disapointed! Hog!


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now thats a nice bass...holy smokes


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Knew it was going to be a biggun!, congrats Mitch :B


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Must have been one hell of a explosion!!

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice what a huge bass.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That is a great fish. Congratulation!

Biggun'!


----------



## lb74hd69 (Jun 27, 2013)

that's a hog nice good job


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

What a toad. Nice job mitch!


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I'll ask the obvious question: where did you catch that monster?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Now that's a TOAD!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice what a fish,bet that fought almost as much as that hog crappie this spring.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

That piglet has had plenty to eat! I don't know what kind of forage is in that lake you caught it, but whatever it is, there is a heck of a lot it to go around!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome awesome fish anywhere in the country, let alone Ohio. Congrats on a great catch!:B


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

wowsa nice fish man


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Nice fish! How did it taste?!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Amazing Fish! Just wonder, did you feel the fishes belly cause it looks like it ate a turtle.
I have seen a turtle once in a texas bass.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go!
Welcome to the "2footer" club


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm gonna be that guy ! .....there is no way that thing is 7lb ...5 at most   just messing looks good and healthy ! Good job ! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm guessing that bulge in its belly is the 2# of lead he stuffed in it!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great fish! Not a lot of Ohio bass like that caught with a few exceptions from private ponds and AEP ponds. Nice work


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The explosion when that monster hit must've been like when a Great White hits a seal swimming on top of the water. 
K-A-B-L-O-O-S-H!!!!!!!

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks fella's, I am still really psyched about catching Elsie. She must have been laying up under those pads waiting for another duckling or frog to chomp on. I was using 6lb Pline Halo floro on a medium spinning rod. I only use this setup fishing the outsides of cover. Not the best set up for fishing around pads but the advantage is that I can cast it further with stealth entry and the sinking line in front of the cup make it trap bubbles that drives the bass mad. I did lose 2 Rico's after landing this one to fish around 5lbs so I was fortunate to have landed it. The big crappie were also slamming the popper.

Play by Play

I let the lure rest between a small clearing of lily's for over a minute before I started retrieve. One pop was all it took before she cleared a path through the stalks and exploded on it. The boil was the size of a hot tub and the impact was bone jarring. It was such an awesome site as she attempted to tail walk but was too heavy. I have learned a lot about fighting big bass fishing this lake and most all of them will head toward the boat to deep open water. I had to regain line quickly as it swam straight toward us and a then a few times around the boat and motor. I realized that her mouth was sewn shut by the bait inside so I had a few nervous attempts at getting her lipped. After getting her to open wide I held her in the water until my buddy got his camera ready while she bit my hand over and over. I am not sure why but these are the meanest bass I have ever fished for. I have been replaying it over and over in my head all week. This fish wasn't caught in public water but I am still proud to have caught and released her. Maybe next time she will be pushing 8?!!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Did he just give a Play by Play?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## corkbegone (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome fish Mitch! You are having a hell of a year on big fish of all species.Keep on slammin em.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

WOWZERS what a fish!! Glad u put the story in there. Made me excited just reading about it.

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice Fish, very nice!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

that is a jaw dropper for sure


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

Man thats a nice bass good job


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish Mitch, couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Awesome fish and I love the story with it.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Whoa.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Where did u buy that fish? Hella fish buddy.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

awesome slaunch man!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Mitch - That is one nice fish! It looks like it has another fish it's belly. There is nothing like using a top water lure and seeing the explosion from the bass getting it. Awesome fish man!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is a true trophy bass. Congratulations Mitch! Well done good sir.


----------

